# Postfix&SMTP unter Ubuntu 8.04 LTS



## Elyxir (24. Nov. 2008)

Hallo

Evtl. kann mir jemand helfen von euch bei meinem Problem.

Also mal kurz erklärt:
Es ist momentan so das ich eMails abrufen kann aber nur welche die Servermäßig verschickt werden.

Beispiel:
Aus dem Controlpanel (WBB Board)an mich als User..denke mal das er es nur local macht)

Diese Mails kann ich abrufen. Sende ich über meinen Anbieter (Arcor) an meine eMailadresse vom Board geht dies nicht.

Also arcor > xxx@spiele-palast.com

Desweiteren senden geht auch nicht.

Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2008)

Als erstes solltest Du prüfen, ob der DNS MX Record der Domain spiele-palast.com auch wirklich auf den Hostnamen Deines Servers verweist. Wenn das alles richtig ist, dann schau mal im mail log nach, welche Fehler dort erscheinen wenn Du eine Mail an eine Adresse der Domain spiele-palast.com verschickst.


----------



## Elyxir (24. Nov. 2008)

Hi

Ja in den letzten Tagen hab ich nur am Server rumgebastelt, weil ich noch einiges brauchte und jetzt wo du das geschrieben hast hab ich mal die Domain komplett geupdatet.

Ich hoffe nur das ich durch meine bastelei nichts größeres zerschossen habe, aber ich warte ertsmal bis die Domain komplett geupdatet ist.

Gruss Lars und Danke


----------



## Elyxir (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo

Also leider hat das auch nichts gebracht...ich verzweifel noch daran....
Alle Einträge für die Domain stimmen jetzt DNS usw.
Aber evtl. kann jemand mit dem Auszug aus der mail.log anfangen...


```
Nov 26 13:24:36 server1 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 26 13:24:36 server1 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 26 13:24:36 server1 postfix/smtpd[5661]: warning: SASL per-process initialization failed: generic failure
Nov 26 13:24:36 server1 postfix/smtpd[5661]: fatal: SASL per-process initialization failed
Nov 26 13:24:37 server1 postfix/master[5437]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 5661 exit status 1
Nov 26 13:24:37 server1 postfix/master[5437]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 26 13:24:48 server1 postfix/master[5437]: terminating on signal 15
Nov 26 13:24:48 server1 postfix/master[5898]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
```
Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

SASL ist nicht richtig installiert oder konfiguriert. Am besten gehst Du nochmal Deine postfix und sasl Konfiguration durch und vergleichst sie z.B. mit dem perfect setup guide:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts


----------



## Elyxir (27. Nov. 2008)

Hi Till

Danke erstmal.
Nach diesem habe ich den Server aufgesetzt und dieses Schritt für Schritt gemacht.

Habe jetzt seit gestern Abend bis jetzt daran verbracht diese Schritte nochmals durch zugehen.

Momentan so, das man aus dem Forum auch an externe eMailadressen schicken kann sprich der www-data Account.

Habe jetzt mehrere eMailprogramme ausprobiert und wie gesagt der Server nimmt von aussen keine Mails an und ich kann leider auch keine Verbindung aufnehmen zu smtp.

Habe dann mal Webmail installiert und erst wollte dies auch nicht.
Bekam folgende Mitteilung:
SMTP Error: Recipient not accepted. Verify your relay rules

Nun ist es so das er mir mitteilt das die Mail versendet wurde z.B. an Arcor-Account. Dieses geht aber nur über Webmail via ISPControl.

Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

Hast Du denn auch ISPConfig installiert und dann mit ispconfig Emailkonten angelegt? Ohne Emailkonten kannst Du natürlich nichts an den Server senden.


----------



## Elyxir (27. Nov. 2008)

Hi

Ja ISPConfig ist installiert und auch eMailkonten angelegt.
Domain spiele-palast.com wird verwaltet über ISPConfig.
Unter Administration > Eigenschaften > EMail > ist ein hacken bei Maildir gemacht und MTATyp steht Postfix.

Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

Stell bitte sicher dass die webseite www.spiele-palast.com auch eine co-domain spiele-palast.com mit leerem hostnamen hat.


----------



## Elyxir (27. Nov. 2008)

Hallo

Auch das hab ich drin...ich werde mir jetzt nochmal das Adminhandbuch durchlesen, ob man evtl. noch DNS Einträge machen muss im ISP und ob man im ISP die Namensserver direkt eingeben muss.

Da mir schon was daran liegt auch selbst den Fehler zuverstehen...
Bringt ja nichts, wenn ich nicht verstehe wie der Fehler sich zusammen setzt.

Gruss Lars


----------



## Elyxir (28. Nov. 2008)

Hallo

So wie angekündigt viel geleßen und nungeht schonmal einiges..grins

Leider hatte ich mal aus irgendeinem Grund bei Firewall Port 25 auf Nein gestellt, was dann natürlich nicht gehen kann...

So nun hab ich aber ein anderes Problem , nachdem ja der Versand soweit geht , egal aus welchem eMailprogramm...

Problem:
1. Wir bekommen von web.de,t-online,yohoo.de,gmx.de,hotmail.de die Mails zurück mit "User unbekannt"

2. Wenn ich weitere eMail-Accounts anlege können diese nicht gefunden werden auf dem Server....

Beispiel:
Sende mit Arcor an eine neue mailadresse die ich angelegt habe das der der User unbekannt sei bzw. nicht lokal aufzufinden ist mit der Fehlermeldung
Der Mailserver antwortete 5.1.1

Gruss Lars


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Nur kurz gesagt:  *Burning Board 2.3.4 ist exploitbar 
*


----------



## Elyxir (30. Nov. 2008)

Hi timersen2004

Danke und ist mir auch bekannt....
Wird auch dran gearbeitet das Forum zuupdaten..leider konnte ich nicht beides in der Zeit schaffen wie ich mir mdas gewünscht habe....

Gruus Lars


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Einfach search.php nur für Member, dass ist schon mal ein kleiner Schutz, auch wenn so früh wie möglich updaten solltest.
Ich weiß nicht warum alle WBB nehmen, ist wie ich finde der größte Mist  Welche Foren-Software speichert das Passwort noch in MD5...

Naja sieht nett aus, aber etwas zu dunkel wie ich finde.

*P.S.:* "Lüsterernegruppe"


----------

